# 02 Altima No heat when Stopped.



## SStampede (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideals. I checked the fluid level, changed the lower stat. checked the heater core lines. One's hot and the other is cool. Sometimes when I take off I can here water rushing under the dash.
also when I take off and drive it, it has heat, but sometimes it's not as hot as it should be. I don't know what else to do.

Thanks.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Had a 2000 maxima with the same exact problem. It was a head gasket problem. It was a 23 hour job and a lot of work. Another tech before me had changed the thermostat, heater core, flushed the coolant system. Whole nine yards.


----------

